# So WHO gets a '10' for TROT on the Triangle their first time out at an 'A' Show???



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahem... I'm trying to tell myself that my paint filly does not and won't need a boyfriend for quite some time but this? This is not making it easy. The bad thing is, is that they're both really well built, and her head is super refined.... -sigh- I might be shooting you a call in a couple of years.

How tall is he?


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

**



PaintsPwn said:


> Ahem... I'm trying to tell myself that my paint filly does not and won't need a boyfriend for quite some time but this? This is not making it easy. The bad thing is, is that they're both really well built, and her head is super refined.... -sigh- I might be shooting you a call in a couple of years.
> 
> How tall is he?


Well you just do that  Right now Esquire+'s stud fee is $1500 Purebred Mares/$1000 All others which includes the $250 Booking. We do offer on occasion discounted breedings for special mares 

If you do not like tall horses...you really might not want to breed to Esquire+..even if your mare is a 14hh mare you'll get big. Of course not neccasarily at delivery but as a mature individual Esquire+ only stands 15.1+ barefoot yet all his kids, even out of little mares end up being on the *taller* side. I do however have one of his daughters that is pony sized yet we lost her mother shortly after she was born. We are thinking something obviously was going on with her during the pregnancy that we were unaware of that aided in this particular filly not growing tall....no matter, she is still quite lovely....

Denise Gainey


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, that's a fine height. My filly is going to mature every bit of 16hands, and considering how she's growing she may end up taller.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

That's cool! Very cool indeed!

Denise Gainey


----------

